# Outsource Digitizing Service Review



## blackcrest

The amount of Digitizing services on the web can be overwhelming. Choosing them can be a headache and sometimes it came down to luck. Some people get cheap high quality digitizing services while other stuck on high priced garbage. I thought it would be nice if we can hear each members experience with digitizing services . This is based on a very useful thread I saw in DTG forum. I hope that everybody can cut and paste the question and answer them. I will also post here within 2 weeks, I just used a digitizing service a few day back. 

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?


What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*

*Are you happy with your decision?*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*

*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*

*How long did it take them to digitize?*

*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*

*Would you recommend this service to others?*


----------



## thutch15

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?

*Butler Digitizing*


What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?

*Just came across them and tested there free design offer*.

Are you happy with your decision?

*Yeah use them for all my digitizing and vector needs.*

What are the pros from the service that you choose?

*High quality and 24 hr turn around...also the quote feature.*

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?

*Difficult to sort through designs... requires you to know month and year that you submitted *

How long have you outsource your design to said company?

*2 years*

How long did it take them to digitize?

*24hrs*

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?

Would you recommend this service to others?

*Yes*


----------



## sassystitches

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
ArtWorkSource.Com, Inc | Home

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
This forum

Are you happy with your decision?
Yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Consistent turnaround and good quality work. Rarely if ever need edits.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
Not really a negative but sometimes I need a cheaper service for smaller orders. I strive to offer customers a cost effective solution even for small orders.

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
10 or so designs so far

How long did it take them to digitize?
24 hours, have multiple shifts including Saturday and part of Sunday, consistent delivery

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Customer service is excellent

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes


----------



## sassystitches

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
www.usdigitizing.com

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
Random, found on Google

Are you happy with your decision?
Mixed

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Good 3D puff, good overall quality with few edits needed

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
several disputes over turnaround time, very short with customers over their online chat system, business hours only, no weekends, delivered late after they agreed on delivery date/time 3 business days in advance, 
I missed two deadlines with my customers - one because of misunderstanding over estimated number of stitches since when you go over 9,999 it becomes more than 24 hours - other was because design wasn't delivered when they agreed and then also needed edits

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
about 10 designs or so

How long did it take them to digitize?
USUALLY 24 hours for designs less than 10k, over 10k or estimate at close to 10k can be 3 business days or more

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Artistic interpretation of designs was awesome. Instead of just using fill stitch they found a way to give objects dimension using satin stitching but.... No matter how good the work is, part of a quality service is delivering on time so I can deliver to my customers. Doesn't matter how great the design is if it can't be delivered on time when promised.

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes, but only if you aren't on a timeline. Quality of work and artistic interpretation was awesome. Customer service follows-up and can be nice but seemed defensive when first questioning about turnaround time.


----------



## sassystitches

I contributed because I am very interested in seeing the information others post. I have used several other services but don't feel I should give a review based on using them for 1 design. Anxious to see what others say.


----------



## lstark

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
*
midsouthdigitizing.net*

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*

Met them at a trade show, decided to give them a try.

*Are you happy with your decision?*

Yes

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*

Quick turn around, have been great to work with.

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*


*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*

1 year

*How long did it take them to digitize?*

After they have all the information I have the file within 24 hours and then have 24 hours to do a test sew before being charged.

*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*

Occasionally they will run an email special for digitizing, if you can wait awhile it can be worth it.

*Would you recommend this service to others?

*Yes, I would.


----------



## johnbol1

thutch15 said:


> Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
> 
> *Butler Digitizing*
> 
> 
> What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
> 
> *Just came across them and tested there free design offer*.
> 
> Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> *Yeah use them for all my digitizing and vector needs.*
> 
> What are the pros from the service that you choose?
> 
> *High quality and 24 hr turn around...also the quote feature.*
> 
> What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
> 
> *Difficult to sort through designs... requires you to know month and year that you submitted *
> 
> How long have you outsource your design to said company?
> 
> *2 years*
> 
> How long did it take them to digitize?
> 
> *24hrs*
> 
> Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
> 
> Would you recommend this service to others?
> 
> *Yes*


Just tried them, design came back in 24 hours, was decent quality but needed a little tweaking, but this didnt matter as we got it back in .emb format. Will definately use them again as is only for holiday and busy periods as we digitise ourselves.

John


----------



## sassystitches

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
Steve @ [email protected]

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
Saw some favorable posts and it didn't hurt to try with a free design

Are you happy with your decision?
Yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Steve has made the effort to follow-up with me to make sure I am happy with my designs.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
I was not happy with 2 puff designs I sent. They were both offered for a free trial and attempted twice on both of them and then when asked Steve happily made one flat instead. There were some coverage issues on the 3D puff.

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
4 designs

How long did it take them to digitize?
1 - 12 hours

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Steve did urge me to leave feedback about my experience with him even though he was aware that I wasn't happy with the 3D puff. I was upfront with him about it and provided him pictures as feedback. Both designs had coverage issues in similar situations when moving to the next portion of a letter. I am happy with his flat digitizing and will use him in the future for sure (actually I already have had him do more designs for me). I didn't have any registration problems and sequencing and satin stitching looked good. Designs I have sent so far aren't overly complex but I have tried several digitizers that wouldn't have been able to do them  

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes for flats


----------



## jemmyell

Georgiana said:


> *Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
> 
> *www.expressdigitising.com*
> 
> 
> *What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
> 
> *received their email offer*
> 
> 
> *Are you happy with your decision?*
> 
> *absolutely*
> 
> 
> *What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
> 
> *quick turnaround, sometimes even in a couple of hours*
> 
> *quick edits*
> 
> *flat rate pricing of $15.00 which works good for large designs and I don't waste time in figuring out how much the design will cost.*
> 
> *the quality of digitizing is something I have not seen from others especially on animal designs*
> 
> *they do vector too so it comes in handy*
> 
> 
> *What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
> 
> *they require advance payment because many cheat them to get free designs. so they dont do any free designs but I feel $15.00 is worth giving it a try*
> 
> 
> *How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
> 
> *less than a year*
> 
> 
> *How long did it take them to digitize?*
> 
> *between 2-15 hours*
> 
> 
> *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
> 
> *express may not be the cheapest but if you are after quality then it might be the best $15.00 you have spent*
> 
> 
> *Would you recommend this service to others?*
> 
> *yes*


Hi,

The express digitizing website does not offer a flat rate of $15.00 - they publish $1.99 / 1000 with a $25.00 minimum.

Did they give you a special deal?

-James


----------



## sassystitches

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> The express digitizing website does not offer a flat rate of $15.00 - they publish $1.99 / 1000 with a $25.00 minimum.
> 
> Did they give you a special deal?
> 
> -James


I don't know anything about them but I went to this website as displayed in the post.
price | Express Digitising
Did you happen to hit a different site?


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Ok, my bad. WHAT a difference a 's' or a 'z' makes!

ExpressDigitizing.com 1-866-988-3110

-James


----------



## Rodney

*Thread note:* To help keep this thread useful and free of advertising, please let's limit the posts to the ones that answer the original member's inquiry with the questions they posed.

If you'd like to thank a member for recommending you, please use the Thanks button ​


----------



## mcraatz

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*

*We use Steve at *gnizitig[email protected]
*
What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?

Found some positive feedback on the forums.

Are you happy with your decision?

Very happy with the decision.*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*

*Great turn around times, great quality, and awesome customer service. Good prices, which works great for us, because we are busy and don't always have time to do the digitizing in house.*


*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*

*None.*


*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*

We have been using them for about 2 months.
*How long did it take them to digitize?*

Turn around time has been less then 12 hours and if rework has to be done, it can be back in less than an hour.

*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*

*Would you recommend this service to others?*

*Yes I would.*

*Steve has been great with any questions or problems that come up and he is quick to responed and follow up.*

*Michael Raatz*
*GAMEDAY Sports Apparel*


----------



## Ballyhoosp

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*QDigitizing


What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
*This was actually an email blast/solicitation that sent me to their website.

Are you happy with your decision?*
*Yes, I have been. *

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
*I like the flat rate pricing of $25.00. They have never missed a deadline. Customer Service is awesome. They also offer vector services etc..*

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
*I've had to send several designs back for editing. *

*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
A year
*How long did it take them to digitize?*
*24 hours*

*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
*They are very easy to get on the phone or respond to email and take genuine concern in you and your business.*

*Would you recommend this service to others?*
*Absolutely*


----------



## nalob

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*Brent bburghy@mhtc.net*


*What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
*Read reviews about his work on different forums*

*Are you happy with your decision?*
*Yes extremely!*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
He answered all my questions. edited my designs a few times till i was happy. always returned every email. was really quick with all edits. asked how much would it be to do the design that i gave him as a cap back also, he said he wouldnt charge me because all he has to do is resize it and edit it alittle.

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
*None whatsoever*

*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
*First time, but not the last.*

*How long did it take them to digitize?*
*Emailed him before i went to bed, he replied to me first thing in the morning. Had my design by noon.*

*about 4 hours.*
*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
*He really wants to make sure that you are happy with his service and it shows in his work and his comunication. Didnt just digitize my design and forget about me. Helped me till i was satisfied with his work.*

*Would you recommend this service to others?*
*Definetly*


----------



## megri

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*http://www.embroiderydigitizing.net*


*What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
*Search on Internet as well as Read reviews about company work on different forums*

*Are you happy with your decision?*
*Yes very much happy!*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
Great customer care services as well as top quality and first design is free try.
They answered all my questions on digitizing. Since now i used them few times, they are happy to edited my designs a few times till its goes ok. always returned every email. was really quick with all edits. Mo charges for small changes and size changes etc.

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
*Nothing for now, None whatsoever*

*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
*Since 2 year*

*How long did it take them to digitize?*
*Design are sent back with 4 to 6 hours*


*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
Take free trial first.
*They really wants to make sure that you are happy with services and it shows their work and comunication skills. 
If you are company and looking good team of digitizers for you, try them, i think they have around 6 digitizers which are skilled in different type of designs.


* *Would you recommend this service to others?*
*Sure*


----------



## dan-ann

I use Artwork source also . Am thrilled with them. I just got my 9th design today . Turn around is 24 hours and i think the prices are fair. So far i have only asked for one minor change which was done right away with no extra charge. I get them in emb format and use tru sizer to adjust sizes for future jobs


----------



## DCans

AllEmbroidery said:


> I have tried Steve ([email protected]) and taken 4 trial orders, work seems to be fine for me. I am still looking for less prices for digitizing


You've used Steve 4 times and been happy with his work. He charges a flat $10 and you're still looking for cheaper???

Good luck with that.

Steve did good work on the designs that I sent him and has been very good with his follow up.
I couldn't recommend him more, as a matter of fact I'm putting together another order for him tonight.

(I know that my review isn't in the prescribed format, but what can I say, I'm a rebel.)


----------



## Mnardo72

lstark said:


> *Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
> *
> midsouthdigitizing.net*
> 
> What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
> 
> Met them at a trade show, decided to give them a try.
> 
> *Are you happy with your decision?*
> 
> Yes
> 
> *What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
> 
> Quick turn around, have been great to work with.
> 
> *What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
> 
> 
> *How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
> 
> 1 year
> 
> *How long did it take them to digitize?*
> 
> After they have all the information I have the file within 24 hours and then have 24 hours to do a test sew before being charged.
> 
> *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
> 
> Occasionally they will run an email special for digitizing, if you can wait awhile it can be worth it.
> 
> *Would you recommend this service to others?
> 
> *Yes, I would.


I have been using MidSouth for over a year. 40+ designs.


----------



## JAEB

Be careful of our future. Come on do we really want to send all our work overseas so we can save a few bucks on digitizing. The internet has taken alot of our US jobs away. We can not work for 100 dollars a month but they can and we will soon. What will you do when a chinese company offers embroidered polos for 1/4 the price of you to your local customer via the internet shipping ups or fedex 24 hrs turn around free shipping and logo setup. Get ready its coming . A local band director hear in Orlando (my sisters kid school) just ordered 115 royal blue dri fit 100% poly polos withn the embroidered school logo 4.99ea. The wholesale cost for a similiar shirt w/o logo is 12.00 from bodek I could not even come close and no amount of good service makes a difference when money is tight they will take a chance or live with crap they don't care its the walmart mentality. Ever bought a blender from walmart its junk breaks after the first ice cubes hit the blades meanwhile my parents still have a 60's kitchenaid made in US that works great . But you keep going back for that cheap crap why because your income is down! why because the jobs are leaving the us. We lost 95% of the emb/screen large shops back in the late 90's early 00's New era caps the very last here just closed 2 of its 3 us plants NY still open for the shortwhile . They went to china 200 . All the Barudan machines are auctioned off and most will go to Mexico. I just sold an automatic that went to mexico for printing socks they closed a plant in Tennesse. It's scary if you care. Eric


----------



## Rodney

> Come on do we really want to send all our work overseas so we can save a few bucks on digitizing


Please remember that T-Shirt Forums members are all around the world...not just in the US 

Let's not make this a political thing, people have to make their own decisions about where they want to send their business and why.


----------



## mikegr

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*Steve at [email protected]*

*What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
*Various Forum posts*

*Are you happy with your decision?*
Yes

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
Fast work, on same schedule as I am, great price, quick edits, designs run smoothly and look good
*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
None so far
*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
About 3 months
*How long did it take them to digitize?*
The quickest was about 1 hr (caught him just at the right time with a simple design) sewout was great went on 24 polo's with 1 thread break.
Most of the time about 4 to 8 hrs.
*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
His experience works for him.
He he has 20 years experience, not 1 years experience 20 times.
*Would you recommend this service to others?*
*Yes*


----------



## sassystitches

I wanted to bring this back to the top and get more input. I also want to point out to others that are only reading to look at the post count of some of the reviewers and take them with a grain of salt. People don't search to find this thread and then go through the registration process just to post one review of a digitizer they are happy with and then never login again.

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
cheapdigitizing.com

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
saw some posts on a couple of forums

Are you happy with your decision?
not at all

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Quick turnaround and good pricing and good online order/edit interface

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
Designs were not production friendly, instructions in edit request were ignored, no thought given to pathing and how the design would run

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
2 designs

How long did it take them to digitize?
about 5 hours or so

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Design sent was simple text only and was spaced close enough to require very few trims in the whole design. First design came back with 26 trims. After requesting edits twice the 3rd file came back with 35 trims! 4th file came back with fewer trims but could be pathed better and still could have used fewer trims if given just a little bit of thought. Thought was not given to begin/end points of the letters. After all this is simple text. This probably would have been a piece of cake for most digitizers.

Would you recommend this service to others?
No


----------



## sassystitches

In my opinion I should have more than one digitizer in case one isn't able to deliver for some reason.

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
Brent bburghy[USER=37435]@mh[/USER]tc.net


What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
Read reviews about his work on different forums

Are you happy with your decision?
Yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
provided excellent turnaround and good email communication. He has experience with what does and doesn't work and will communicate that to you regarding the designs you send him. I am pleased with his work.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?


How long have you outsource your design to said company?
couple of times

How long did it take them to digitize?
less than 8 hours


Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Communication and knowing what works

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes


----------



## arrowembroidery

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*www.expressdigitising.com*


*What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
*Refered to us by our partners after an initial research over the internet.



* *Are you happy with your decision?*
*Yes extremely!*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
They helped me through all the process and worked closely until I was satisfied. Price was reasonable and cost-effective and saved me a few important bucks on the contract I had. 

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
*Nothing significant*

*How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
*First time, but not the last.*

*How long did it take them to digitize?*
*Emailed him before i went to bed, he replied to me first thing in the morning. Reworked the designs with him and finally had it before 4pm

* *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
*Excellent Customer Service and after sales support. *

*Would you recommend this service to others?*
*Why Shouldn't I! 
*


----------



## mitchatexotic

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*[email protected] website but again worth it*


*What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?Offer from another site for free design(3.5 years ago)*

*Are you happy with your decision?*
*Yes.We digitize in house with thosands of dollars invested in software and we use this service for most of our work.*

*What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
*flat rat.....multiple formats no extra charges......fast turn......coutious service*

*What are the negatives from the service that you choose? they don't arcive your designs*

*How long have you outsource your design to said company? just about 4 years*

*How long did it take them to digitize? last order 20 min for a 20k stitch design though usually about 12 hours*

*Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?price and quaility don't always go hand in hand...this guy(guys) does great work for a low price*

*Would you recommend this service to others?YES*


----------



## sitzerlandwyo

Splathead recomended digitzingusa.com to us and its been great. 

Fast Turn Around price 15 or a hat or chest and 30 for a full back. Had a jacket back design done last week was 160k stitches and was 30. And free downsizing 

Since we have a Brother machine we get files in both dst and pes.

every logo has been great and jacket backs have been perfect.

We know exactly what to bill customer on first order for art work. Alot better than spending 15k on wilcom. 

Takes paypal so makes life easy


----------



## skits

PFX???? You mean PXF for pulse???

Do you provide wilcom files?


----------



## JAF

I'm glad to see this post. I'm always looking for recommended digitizers.


----------



## gnizitigid

JAF said:


> I'm glad to see this post. I'm always looking for recommended digitizers.


Have you tried anyone and whats the feedback ?


----------



## swannn32

This was a very helpful thread.

I have just recently sent a file out to be digitized by three different companies (and also the one included below that I have used before - so 4 total) and will be posting the results of my findings shortly... with picture comparisons if you want to see them.

In the meantime ...
Here it the company I have used in the past -


Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
www.copyartwork.com

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
I had used them before for vectors.

Are you happy with your decision?
yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
- they have flat rates and quick turn around times ($15 for under 4,000 - $30 for other flats & hats - $80 jacket backs)
- they offer digitizing and vector art services (also flat rates for those too)
- their website is easy to navigate and you can upload files directly to their site when you start a new order instead of having to send a separate email with the files
- you can pay with paypal ... and they only bill at the end of the month - once a month 

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
- sometimes I'm not sure if I will be billed the $15 flat rate or the $30 flat rate until I get the bill at the end of the month ... but I guess I could ask for a quote first (I usually am already in a hurry so I just go straight to the ordering)
- they don't really work on the weekends unless you email them with a special request - but that usually isn't an issue unless I have really procrastinated on my part
-they name their files with numbers ... making it hard to find them when searching through old emails but if you go to their website you can see a list of the files with their true job names so you can then see what the numbered file was that coordinated with it.

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
- We've used their vectorizing since 2009
- Have only had about 4 designs digitized so far

How long did it take them to digitize?
- 24 hours or less (excluding weekends)

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
- hmmm can't really think of anything else right now

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes.


----------



## salty dog

nalob said:


> *Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
> *Brent [email protected]mhtc.net*
> 
> 
> *What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
> *Read reviews about his work on different forums*
> 
> *Are you happy with your decision?*
> *Yes extremely!*
> 
> *What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
> He answered all my questions. edited my designs a few times till i was happy. always returned every email. was really quick with all edits. asked how much would it be to do the design that i gave him as a cap back also, he said he wouldnt charge me because all he has to do is resize it and edit it alittle.
> 
> *What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
> *None whatsoever*
> 
> *How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
> *First time, but not the last.*
> 
> *How long did it take them to digitize?*
> *Emailed him before i went to bed, he replied to me first thing in the morning. Had my design by noon.*
> 
> *about 4 hours.*
> *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
> *He really wants to make sure that you are happy with his service and it shows in his work and his comunication. Didnt just digitize my design and forget about me. Helped me till i was satisfied with his work.*
> 
> *Would you recommend this service to others?*
> *Definetly*


*As far as I'm concerned there is no one better than Brent. He works with me to satisfy my customers, and the best is he communicates.*

Salty


----------



## Danchlife

Great post thanks everybody

Sent from my LG-E739 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kblack

*Which services do you use (URL or Name)?*
*http://www.expressdigitising.com/
 
What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
I would not of picked this site if it wasn't for this post.. thanks so much for everyone's input** 
Are you happy with your decision?
Yes, very happy that I picked this site** 

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
I didn't have any art work, and I sent a picture of what I wanted done and asked for an estimate. $15.00 for foam letters to be digitized was well worth it for me. I will be using them again for sure.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
None
 
How long have you outsource your design to said company?
This is the first time I use this web site. I do most of my designs my self. For $15.00 I plan to use this site more often and save myself the time!!
 
How long did it take them to digitize?
about 24 hours
 
Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
They gave me a quote and were easy to work with.
 
Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes, I would*


----------



## stitcherlady

Thanks for this post! It is very helpful and I hope to see people to continue to add digitizers and information!


----------



## bethaknee14

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
Custom best Embroidery Digitizing and Vectorize logo from Expressdigitising

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
I found them from this forum and the positive feedback everyone gave made it more predictable. 

Are you happy with your decision?
Yes, they do great work. 

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
I send a picture and get exactly what it looks like except in the correct format.. it's great! 

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
None

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
I have outsourced to them for a few jobs and will start using them more often as their pricing is more predictable. 

How long did it take them to digitize?
about 24 hours

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
Easy to work with. 

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes.


----------



## mh22gw

These guys are really great.. I have had them made one emroidery file and convert one bitmap to vector. I think th result is outstanding to a very very good price, they are also very quick to do the job and answer on questions. I highley recomend them.


----------



## skits

mh22gw said:


> These guys are really great.. I have had them made one emroidery file and convert one bitmap to vector. I think th result is outstanding to a very very good price, they are also very quick to do the job and answer on questions. I highley recomend them.


who are you referring to?


----------



## mh22gw

skits said:


> who are you referring to?


Sorry, I did not see that not all of the message was posted. 
I wrote about the guys at ExpressDigitising.

Custom best Embroidery Digitizing and Vectorize logo from Expressdigitising


----------



## mmoguls

I just used express digitizing and the results were very good for the money. I did a vector and a dst.


----------



## Express D

mmoguls said:


> I just used express digitizing and the results were very good for the money. I did a vector and a dst.


Thank you for the feedback and glad you liked our quality.

Regards,
Katie


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?

www.expressdigitising.com

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?

This thread

Are you happy with your decision?

Yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?

Sewed out perfect first time

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?

None

How long have you outsource your design to said company?

Used them for the first time a couple week ago. Just sent them two more designs. 

How long did it take them to digitize?

Less then 24 hours

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?

The wife does her own digitizing. But sometimes she is so busy sewing that having someone digitize a few designs helps her get caught up.

Would you recommend this service to others?

Yes


----------



## KerensTeeShop

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
Digital Stich - Home

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
They came to us, we never used a digitizer- we used to only use Corel Suite

Are you happy with your decision?
It's better than what we were doing before, especially on more complex designs.

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Cheap prices- $8 <10k stitches, $15 >10k for chest or hats. Turnaround was < 4 hours.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
While the jobs were superior in final result quality compared to what we were doing before, all you had to do was watch the embroidery machine to see that the job wasn't done like it should've. We had serious problems with that job because we kept breaking needles and they had a hard time setting up a proper center-out stitch pattern to minimize breaks. Also, they do not speak great english and that can be frustrating.

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
2 designs

How long did it take them to digitize?
4-6 hours. I think it was actually less than that.

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
I'll be looking to this thread next time we need a job done. We are already testing some of the recommended companies to find a better supplier that can better handle our needs.

Would you recommend this service to others?
Probably not unless what you need is on a shirt or 5-panel, unstructured hat and you need it immediately and are almost completely broke.


----------



## skits

Gabby... which site are you referring to?
can you fill out all the questions like the others have done.


----------



## skits

saidigitizinguk said:


> Just they are best for digitizing nothing else to say using them from last 4 years -
> 
> try this one [email protected]


Hi Sophia,

Where are you from?

You have just joined the forum and send 3 posts all advertising someone who apparently isn't yourself right???

Do you have any other input for the forum that we can learn from you??

Your name says you're a digitizer.... why would you aggressively advertise someone else?

I'm sure I will find the answer if I google that email address and find that it belongs to affy in India.

Next time maybe be a little bit less obvious.


----------



## customthreadart

We recently found the need to change digitizers and stumbled across Expressdigitising.com. We were not sure what to expect and were a little nervous making the switch. Expressdigitising.com has been fantastic and has blown our old digitizer out of the park in every area especially professionalism and quality. They have gone the extra mile and to ensure our art work turned out perfect. The quality when the art sews out is superior and right the first time! They are very fast which means we are able to meet our deadlines and in most cases deliver to our customers ahead of schedule. Change in most cases can be scary but not with Expressdigitising.com.


----------



## hdem

For special projects or high stitch count/complex designs we rely on Express Digitising to do it right. We haven't used many companies but from the few we have I can say their digitizing is noticeably better than other companies we've tried.

The only thing I recommend for them to do is implement a system for requesting edits.

Give them a try!


----------



## AngLong

I tried Expressdigitising for about 6 months. Not happy with them at all. Not willing to make any edits or work with you. Cheap, but you pay for what you get!


----------



## Express D

Hi Angie,

I'm Tony from customer service at Express Digitising.

Firstly lets clarify this is expressdigitising.com that you're talking about and NOT expressdigitizing.com

If its our company, can you please PMB me what exactly the issue was and I will take this up in the next board meeting. If the outcome will be in your favour I will be able to throw in 2-3 free designs for you if you like but most of all I will make sure you are taken care of on all your future orders.

May I also ask why if you were not happy did you stick with us for 6 months? If we were cheap and you got cheap quality then you would have moved away after your first order. Sorry just need to find out if the quality was an issue or customer service.

As you can see from this thread we have had many good reviews from our customers and yours must be a one off unfortunately but thats not ok either so I will take care of this problem for you and ensure it doesn't happen again.

We will do our best to ensure our customers are always looked after.

Awaiting your PMB.

Thank you.
Tony.


----------



## Express D

STOP DECEIVING READERS BY ACTING LIKE A CUSTOMER YET YOU ARE PROMOTING YOUR OWN COMPANY..... YOU HAVE POSTED 4 POSTS SINCE JOINING THIS FORUM AND ALL HAPPEN TO BE PROMOTION WICKED STITCH OF THE EAST????? OR IS IT A COINCIDENCE???
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t541002.html#post2966642

IF YOU'RE SO GOOD OF A DIGITIZER LETS HEAR SOME GOOD TIPS FROM YOU THAT WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM.... OR ARE YOU TOO BUSY FOR THAT??






lauraprofant said:


> *Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
> Wicked Stitch of the East
> The Wicked Stitch of the East
> 
> 
> What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
> Google Search/Facebook ratings-I also look at BBB for complaints
> *
> *Are you happy with your decision?
> Absolutely
> *
> *What are the pros from the service that you choose?
> 1. Quality sew out
> 2. They help me with "difficult" customers/designs
> 3. They don't disappear after I purchase my design; they work with me on edits and with issues that might help the design embroider better
> *
> *What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
> None yet, after 2 years
> *
> *How long have you outsource your design to said company?
> 2 years
> *
> *How long did it take them to digitize?
> 24-48 hours...if I let them know I'm in a rush, they do their best to get to me asap.
> *
> *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
> The contacts are friendly and helpful.
> *
> *Would you recommend this service to others?
> Absolutely!
> *


----------



## S Paul Williams

Which services do you use (URL or Name)? My digitizer of choice is a gentleman actually on this forum, RichT74, who works at a digitizing firm as his day job, and takes on jobs in his spare time.

Are you happy with your decision? Very. I've tried one or two other companies, and his work exceeds theirs.

What are the pros from the service that you choose? One pro, funnily enough, is the fact that his time zone is several hours ahead of my own. There have been occasions where I've sent him a request, and gone to bed, only to find the job complete when I get up. He does his best to get the jobs done in a timely manner, and some of the jobs have been a lot of work on multiple designs, especially corporate logs that were needed in a hurry.

What are the negatives from the service that you choose? Haven't really found any.

How long have you outsource your design to said company? I've used his service for nearly four years overall, although I haven't had much work for him in the past twelve months, for a variety of personal (mine) reasons.

How long did it take them to digitize? Generally, about 36 hours, although, as I've said, there have been occasions when it has been a lot less of a wait.

Would you recommend this service to others? Most definitely.

Thanks, Paul+


----------



## Express D

Marggorett said:


> HI
> 
> I am using a service provided by a digitizing company that has eased up my business. I will let you know by answering the below _*questions*_
> 
> *Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
> *_
> _*Stitchwell Digitizing
> 
> What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?*
> 
> _I wanted to know if the company was able to digitize complex images without compromising on the quality. Also the time taken was key parameter_
> *Are you happy with your decision?*
> 
> _More than just happy_
> *What are the pros from the service that you choose?*
> 
> _They met my expectations and delivered their service much before the ETA_
> *What are the negatives from the service that you choose?*
> _There aren't much negatives to this service provider_
> *How long have you outsource your design to said company?*
> 
> _I Have been experimenting many digitizing companies for my business and it is only in the recent past that i struck gold when I met Stitchwell Digitizing_
> *How long did it take them to digitize?*
> 
> _They have 2 options where one gets their image digitized in either 6 or 12 hours_
> *Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?*
> _I would like to mention that this company is not just restricted to embroidery digitizing alone but also has its verticals spread into vectorization and logo designing_
> *Would you recommend this service to others?*
> _Definitely a big yes_
> 
> Regards
> Aarthi


Great review at deceiving readers.... wonder why you have signed off as stichwell on this link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t496473.html


----------



## customthreadart

We have used Express Digitising for a while now for our embroidery digitizing. We recently started needing vector art and all I can say is wow. Express Digitising is wonderful in every aspect. Their work is outstanding and their turn around time is very fast. Our business would not be as successful if it weren't for the quality from this company.


----------



## tfalk

When someone posts the same thing 3 times about the same company, and that is their ONLY posts on the board, it has the appearance of being exactly what that company is accusing others of... Maybe that is not your intention, but that is what it appears like to some of us...


----------



## Express D

Totally agree with you Ted. I'm not sure why it has been repeated but if you wish to see any proof I am happy to email you proof that this is a genuine customer of ours. You can request the moderator to check on the poster, I don't mind on that. Or I can send you the posters contact and you can contact them directly to ask. But I do understand where you are coming from....I would have thought the same


----------



## designsbyAH

Which services do you use (URL or Name)? steve digitizer


What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision? t-shirt forums. this thread

Are you happy with your decision? yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose? cheap, fairly quick responses, follows your instructions

What are the negatives from the service that you choose? n/a

How long have you outsource your design to said company? did 2 designs so far, planning to do more 

How long did it take them to digitize? first one was 3 days, 2nd was 1 week

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know? nope!

Would you recommend this service to others? Yup!


----------



## obzelite

been using expressdigitising.com since 2011. never had any issues, turnaround is fast. sent two logos in yesterday and have them both back today.
best thing other than the flat rate price is i get the files in the software i use rather than a uneditable dst file.


----------



## ccUtah

obzelite said:


> been using expressdigitising.com since 2011. never had any issues, turnaround is fast. sent two logos in yesterday and have them both back today.
> best thing other than the flat rate price is i get the files in the software i use rather than a uneditable dst file.


How much editing do you have to do


----------



## Express D

obzelite said:


> been using expressdigitising.com since 2011. never had any issues, turnaround is fast. sent two logos in yesterday and have them both back today.
> best thing other than the flat rate price is i get the files in the software i use rather than a uneditable dst file.


Simon, thanks for the positive feedback. Its always motivating for our digitizers when they hear good feedbacks from our customers and your feedback always helps us get new customers.

You may reply to ccUtah if you have found any need to edit our designs.


----------



## obzelite

ccUtah said:


> How much editing do you have to do


i wouldnt say editing, more resizing to suit different garments.

past digitizers have just given us dst files, some of which can look shyte when resized.


----------



## designsbyAH

designsbyAH said:


> Which services do you use (URL or Name)? steve digitizer
> 
> 
> What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision? t-shirt forums. this thread
> 
> Are you happy with your decision? yes
> 
> What are the pros from the service that you choose? cheap, fairly quick responses, follows your instructions
> 
> What are the negatives from the service that you choose? n/a
> 
> How long have you outsource your design to said company? did 2 designs so far, planning to do more
> 
> How long did it take them to digitize? first one was 3 days, 2nd was 1 week
> 
> Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know? nope!
> 
> Would you recommend this service to others? Yup!


[email protected]

Thats his email btw. forgot to mention that


----------



## mrvixx

I have been using Steve [email protected]. Turnaround time has been great. I have been looking for quick turnaround for a while also. Price is excellent and quality is great.


----------



## tfalk

So after giving Express D a callout earlier in this thread, I decided to give them a try for a customer logo. Had the file back in 2 days... They missed one minor detail, I emailed them, had the updated file the next day. Stitched it out, turned out very well considering there was a LOT of detail in a 3.5 inch logo.

Thumbs up!


----------



## wrkalot

I have been following this thread and decided to give these guys a try. There are a lot of one post wonders that give glowing reviews so I based my decision to try them on their participation on the forum and they way they have conducted them self, which from what I can see has been pretty straight forward.

The first experience has been great and I will surely give them some business in the future.

Express Digitising


Are you happy with your decision?
So far so good.

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
1. Very nice sew out


What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
None yet.

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
First time

How long did it take them to digitize?
24 hours as requested

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
No yet

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes


----------



## pjmom60

Every time I try to view the Express Digitizing website, my virus software stops me and gives me a warning to not continue. Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Express D

do you mean expressdigitizing.com or expressdigitising.com ?


----------



## pjmom60

Your web site listed at the bottom of your message. Webroot tells me it is highly likely to contain suspicious content.


----------



## Express D

There's nothing wrong with the site. We have many clients on this forum who use us on a regular basis. Maybe your host company has set different level of security on your browsing which does not enable you to visit certain sites. I'm not sure why but maybe you can ask your host company. Once you are able to browse the site, perhaps bookmarking it will help you visit it again with blocking you.


----------



## gnizitigid

mrvixx said:


> I have been using Steve [email protected]. Turnaround time has been great. I have been looking for quick turnaround for a while also. Price is excellent and quality is great.


Thanks for honest review!


----------



## abigailpeyton7

Which services do you use (URL or Name)?
Absolute Digitizing 
Absolute Digitizing - Unbeatable Price Embroidery Digitizing

What were the sources of information you researched to make your decision?
Friend had suggested as she had good experience with them

Are you happy with your decision?
Yes

What are the pros from the service that you choose?
Delivered fine quality in promised time

What are the negatives from the service that you choose?
Haven't experienced

How long have you outsource your design to said company?
2 Months ago

How long did it take them to digitize?
Delivered within 24 Hours

Is there anything else you would like to add or let others know?
No

Would you recommend this service to others?
Yes


----------



## lgiglio1

My vector file of my logo had gotten deleted when I had some computer problems. i had a rough picture of my logo (at best) and gave it to Steve to see if he could duplicate it. My file was back within a couple hours and was perfect!! Great service and fast! Very friendly also! Saved me a ton of work and the trouble of trying to come up with a new logo! Highly recommended!


----------



## gnizitigid

lgiglio1 said:


> My vector file of my logo had gotten deleted when I had some computer problems. i had a rough picture of my logo (at best) and gave it to Steve to see if he could duplicate it. My file was back within a couple hours and was perfect!! Great service and fast! Very friendly also! Saved me a ton of work and the trouble of trying to come up with a new logo! Highly recommended!


Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Lpladylace

I used expressdigitising.com and was very satisfied with the quality for the price. Will definitely use them again!!


----------



## gnizitigid

gnizitigid said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback!


Just to clear it was vector work i did


----------



## lgiglio1

gnizitigid said:


> Just to clear it was vector work i did


Great work!


----------



## Express D

Lpladylace said:


> I used expressdigitising.com and was very satisfied with the quality for the price. Will definitely use them again!!


Thank you so much for your honest feedback.....Look forward to receiving more orders from you....We have a 50% off for October with this code "KD77A"  you should make use of it


----------



## Boopala

Hello,
Hope I'm posting this correctly. I'm new to the site.
I just want to say that I have used Steve @ [email protected]. Steve is such a pleasure to work with.
He is so kind and responds quickly. He does outstanding work.
He offers 2 free trial designs and changes $10.00 for additional designs. I highly recommend Steve and I will refer others to him. Thank you Steve and I really appreciate your kindness !


----------



## tshirtmandotcom

I just used Digitizing Embroidery | Embroidery Digitizer - Expressdigitising for my embroidery design. $15 flat rate. 

It came out perfect.

I received the file in like 1 hour. Great!


----------



## gnizitigid

Boopala said:


> Hello,
> Hope I'm posting this correctly. I'm new to the site.
> I just want to say that I have used Steve @ [email protected]. Steve is such a pleasure to work with.
> He is so kind and responds quickly. He does outstanding work.
> He offers 2 free trial designs and changes $10.00 for additional designs. I highly recommend Steve and I will refer others to him. Thank you Steve and I really appreciate your kindness !


Thanks for honest feedback!


----------



## Express D

tshirtmandotcom said:


> I just used Digitizing Embroidery | Embroidery Digitizer - Expressdigitising for my embroidery design. $15 flat rate.
> 
> It came out perfect.
> 
> I received the file in like 1 hour. Great!


one more satisfied customer 

glad you liked it....


----------



## True Grit

I met Steve through the forums here, and he offered my first image conversion free of charge. He was very quick to turn the product around to me, and did an amazing job. My words are helpful, but I will let the work speak for itself. check out the attached before and after images, and you will see that he did a wonderful job.


----------



## True Grit

I am officially a return customer. I sent Steve 4 more images to convert today. Cant beat his price nor his quick turn around. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## gnizitigid

True Grit said:


> I met Steve through the forums here, and he offered my first image conversion free of charge. He was very quick to turn the product around to me, and did an amazing job. My words are helpful, but I will let the work speak for itself. check out the attached before and after images, and you will see that he did a wonderful job.


Thanks Matthew! i really like how you did before and after comparisons


----------



## True Grit

gnizitigid said:


> Thanks Matthew! i really like how you did before and after comparisons


Any time. Glad I could help.


----------



## Wildgoose

I have been building shirts for quite a few years but recently picked up a single head and started into the embroidery side so I am new and unskilled. I have been worried about getting a good product out to my established clients so I have hired out my digitizing. Naturally not knowing much about that part of the business I was worried and actually sent several requests out to several different people. Here is their responses and my overall experience so far. Bear in mind this is based on two designs. 

Volant-tech I sent a request for quote. I got a letter telling me they were too busy for new clients at this time. Fair enough, maybe they are really good and in high demand. I obviously don't and won't know. 

Strawberry Stitch Digitizing. I sent them a design and asked to get a quote. Base price was $50 and up from there. this particular design had some weird little distressed look to it and for them to get that included was into the gold bracket and $125. I am only sewing out a few of these so it was out of my budget. They probably do nice work. I hope so for the price. 

Brent Burghy, mentioned a few times already on here. What a great guy! I like the fact that he is a US veteran. I have a lot of regard for veterans and support them wherever I can. Brent took on the same design as mentioned above without a hint of worry. He asked me a lot of questions via an actual phone call which as a newbie I gleaned a lot from! He did the design for $25 with a day or two turnaround and it sewed out beautifully. So I am very happy with Brent plus he saved me $100 so how cool is that!

Wicked Stitch of the East. I sent them a different design which was pretty simple but was the type of lettering that would show up crooked columns etc... They had a reasonable turn around of a few days and gave me lots of sew out tips which were greatly appreciated. The design sewed out fine and all for $25. No complaints.

Steve Gniz (gnizitgid) Steve was offering first two free so I sent him one of each of the two I had sent out to the others. His turn around was lightening fast. That's a big plus right off the bat. The one that was the same as Wicked Stitch did was at least as tidy as theirs. Possibly a bit better coverage considering it was fairly small lettering (8 or 9 mm) It was close enough to call it a tie and I'll sew both on a few of the Jackets and see of they are actually any different or not once I'm on the actual final product material. The tougher job with distressed parts he skipped over the distressed parts like the cheaper version from Strawberry Stitch quoted. I didn't even mention it to him since it was one of my free two and I had the other from Brent that turned out so nice it wasn't worth beating him up about it. So in the end I ordered another from Steve and actually paid his also for the one I used that he sent for free because I was so appreciative and his are only $10. Hard to beat $10 and fast and good.

So really, I had a good experience with Brent, Steve and Wicked Stitch. Steve kicked butt for simple quick turns and Brent was the winner in the tough job award. 

I would NOT say this was nearly enough of a trial to be fair to any of these companies but I feel good knowing there are at least the three I ran that were solid usable (even for a total newbie) files.


----------



## Wildgoose

OK a follow up after some stitching time. I have to give some additional comments. I ran the design that Wicked stitch did compared to the other and it actually ran with less trims and was smoother for the machine so it ended up wining the day on that count. They went about the design a different direction leading to less trims which I am learning to appreciate as my newness wears off a little. Thread counts were about the same and look was comparable in the final garment material.


----------



## wrkalot

Thank you for the follow up, Wildgoose.

I have been sending a fair amount of stuff to ExpressDigitising.com with mixed results (especially with communication and edits... frustrating) and will be giving Steve and the others you mentioned a try.


----------



## cobra521

Express Digitizing
I have not ever had a problem with this company up until the last week, sent a design told them there were three colors in the design, yes I left out the fact which colors I needed, and that was my mistake, when it was sent to me I noticed it was wrong, sent it back to ask for them to fix it which in the past they have always made adjustments to my designs no questions asked, this time I have had several emails of this person arguing with me over the design that I have paid for and was incorrect. I have offered to pay for it to be fixed, and still no response he has left me no choice but to post a review I would not ever leave for a company. I called the number they have on their website and was hung up on and then transfered to voice mail the next several times I called. VERY RUDE!!! 

BEWARE!!! Just because it is reasonable and good quality it is the customer service that makes a business, bad customer service, you loose business. All I can say is I wish them the best But I will not ever use them again because of this experience, you know I may be a small business that sends a design every two weeks or so but I still matter. I am still a paying customer and my 15.00 every few weeks might not matter but when you start loosing others you may think about that one small business you lost because of they way you handled this transaction.


----------



## rangersjay99

Just used Steve @  [email protected]. Quick turnaround and made adjustments quickly on item that I forgot to inform him about. Recommended.
Thanks!


----------



## hdhjr

We are new to the sewing game and after reading for what seemed like hours, we contacted Steve at [email protected] 
He was very helpful, provided a quick turnaround, and tweaked a couple files to make them even better. Definitely a positive experience out of the gate for us.

Thanks Steve...


----------



## wrkalot

dbjerknes said:


> I have been using expressdigitising for my digitizing lately and they do fantastic work at a very reasonable cost. Sure is better than sitting there trying to do it myself. I think my time is better spent stitching out what they have done for me at that cost!!


Be vary careful with these people. We used them for a while but had some issues with the digitizing on every file. They sewed out but always had a few hiccups along the way.

We made a comment a few posts above this but were still sending simpler files to expressdigitising. They actual refused to do the work unless we removed the post OR trashed the other digitizers I mentioned in that post.

It took them over 24 hours to refund our money via PayPal THEN the refund was shorted the PayPal fees! We are not going to fight over a dollar or two but we will be sure to let everyone know the experience we had.

We have now started sending a lot of stuff to Quality Punch and they have been fantastic. Not cheap but the time we save on the machine more than makes up for the down time with rethreading etc.

I would also like to give a special mention to Steve [email protected], who pulled us out a tight jam. First rate guy that will certainly get work from us moving forward.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

oh express digitising....

So i've been sending designs to them just because of the reviews here. Several months ago I send them a slew and they came back. one of the designs specifically was for 6" wide logo. of course he said it was a back logo and i owed him another $15 for it. I paid the extra plus more for some more logos i needed done. still have yet to receive a copy of that design. Of course all the bad english and strait up arguing with me over the size of a logo left a bad taste in my mouth.

now I have noticed that the latest 2 graphics he did for me have "extra stitches" in them. i'm afraid to ask him to edit a logo he did for me since he's probably going to charge me for that.

This morning there's a scroll across his page- something about rates are increasing and there will be a new website.


----------



## Express D

wrkalot said:


> Be vary careful with these people. We used them for a while but had some issues with the digitizing on every file. They sewed out but always had a few hiccups along the way.
> 
> We made a comment a few posts above this but were still sending simpler files to expressdigitising. They actual refused to do the work unless we removed the post OR trashed the other digitizers I mentioned in that post.
> 
> It took them over 24 hours to refund our money via PayPal THEN the refund was shorted the PayPal fees! We are not going to fight over a dollar or two but we will be sure to let everyone know the experience we had.
> 
> We have now started sending a lot of stuff to Quality Punch and they have been fantastic. Not cheap but the time we save on the machine more than makes up for the down time with rethreading etc.
> 
> I would also like to give a special mention to Steve [email protected], who pulled us out a tight jam. First rate guy that will certainly get work from us moving forward.


On 18th Dec you posted you had mixed views about our service so you will give Steve a try.

The big question is if Steve was so good, then why did you come back to us?

Readers this poster is bias on his views. Just because we have terminated his services, he is not bad mouthing us.

He has acknowledged himself that he kept using us despite trying another digitizer, which says a lot about our service.

We have had several other good reviews on this forum from customers who have and are using us and yet keeping getting more positive reviews.


----------



## Express D

SouthMSbowtique said:


> oh express digitising....
> 
> So i've been sending designs to them just because of the reviews here. Several months ago I send them a slew and they came back. one of the designs specifically was for 6" wide logo. of course he said it was a back logo and i owed him another $15 for it. I paid the extra plus more for some more logos i needed done. still have yet to receive a copy of that design. Of course all the bad english and strait up arguing with me over the size of a logo left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> now I have noticed that the latest 2 graphics he did for me have "extra stitches" in them. i'm afraid to ask him to edit a logo he did for me since he's probably going to charge me for that.
> 
> This morning there's a scroll across his page- something about rates are increasing and there will be a new website.


Never in my career have I stitched a 6 inch width logo on a left chest. If you felt it was not a back design then you should have asked to cancel the order and got it done from China.

You paid for a design and you are claiming that you are yet to receive your design? If you order anything online and don't receive it, the normal thing to do is call the company or email and ask the status. Not sure who will wait for days thinking its probably still on its way. Welcome to the world of new tech.

Why would we intentionally put extra stitches in your design? If you had a stitch limit in mind, why did you not mention it on the order form when you placed your order? That way we would have told you its not possible and you would have had a chance to try another digitizer who will happily do it for you and edit your designs for free even though it was your laziness not to provide clear instructions in the first place.

We are here to do business with civilized people, not people who want to cheat us by having us do a 6 inch design as a left chest. If you cannot provide clear instructions on your order then thats not our problem.

Readers this again is a false statement on us. Please post the designs on here not mentioning the stitchcount and let others have a guess of what is the approx stitchcount. Provide the sizes. Then we shall know if we had excess stitches. Also pls post a picture of the 6 inch logo on a polo shirt left chest position.


----------



## Express D

dbjerknes said:


> I have been using expressdigitising for my digitizing lately and they do fantastic work at a very reasonable cost. Sure is better than sitting there trying to do it myself. I think my time is better spent stitching out what they have done for me at that cost!!


Thank you for your honest feedback from another fellow digitizer


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

Express D said:


> Never in my career have I stitched a 6 inch width logo on a left chest. If you felt it was not a back design then you should have asked to cancel the order and got it done from China.
> 
> You paid for a design and you are claiming that you are yet to receive your design? If you order anything online and don't receive it, the normal thing to do is call the company or email and ask the status. Not sure who will wait for days thinking its probably still on its way. Welcome to the world of new tech.
> 
> Why would we intentionally put extra stitches in your design? If you had a stitch limit in mind, why did you not mention it on the order form when you placed your order? That way we would have told you its not possible and you would have had a chance to try another digitizer who will happily do it for you and edit your designs for free even though it was your laziness not to provide clear instructions in the first place.
> 
> We are here to do business with civilized people, not people who want to cheat us by having us do a 6 inch design as a left chest. If you cannot provide clear instructions on your order then thats not our problem.
> 
> Readers this again is a false statement on us. Please post the designs on here not mentioning the stitchcount and let others have a guess of what is the approx stitchcount. Provide the sizes. Then we shall know if we had excess stitches. Also pls post a picture of the 6 inch logo on a polo shirt left chest position.



And yet, you wonder why people slam you. For a business to straight up get defensive because of someone's point of view and experience with your company, just goes to show how "great" you are.

BTW, welcome to new tech. someone is going to google your company, find these pages, and see the way you talk to customers, and go somewhere else.

Also, because "never" in your career doesn't mean that it doesn't happen. My day job company logo is 6.5" across my left pocket....my service techs wear a 6" patch across both pockets. What if it was a logo to go on a patch on the front pocket of a shirt that was supposed to be 6"?

And lastly, with whomever emailed me back and forth must have been from China or some far off land because the broken English was enough for me to assume it was all coming from China.


----------



## Express D

SouthMSbowtique said:


> And yet, you wonder why people slam you. For a business to straight up get defensive because of someone's point of view and experience with your company, just goes to show how "great" you are.
> 
> BTW, welcome to new tech. someone is going to google your company, find these pages, and see the way you talk to customers, and go somewhere else.
> 
> Also, because "never" in your career doesn't mean that it doesn't happen. My day job company logo is 6.5" across my left pocket....my service techs wear a 6" patch across both pockets. What if it was a logo to go on a patch on the front pocket of a shirt that was supposed to be 6"?
> 
> And lastly, with whomever emailed me back and forth must have been from China or some far off land because the broken English was enough for me to assume it was all coming from China.


Not worth our time arguing with you. You couldn't post any 6 inch logos on garments. No further conversation needed.

Yes we are raising our rates as mentioned on our site. Maybe you need to wonder how we can afford to raise our rates whereas most digitizers will lower them to get clients. End of conversation.


----------



## Wildgoose

Another follow up. Wicked Stitch of the East has moved into the pole position for me. I don't do a lot of designs so I'm small beans to any digitizer but they have been the only one so far that I didn't have to ask for any kind of edits at all. They say they sew them out before sending the file and I believe them. Plug and play. I realize this may be an unrealistic expectation but that is my experience so far. Very impressed.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

Express D said:


> Not worth our time arguing with you. You couldn't post any 6 inch logos on garments. No further conversation needed.
> 
> Yes we are raising our rates as mentioned on our site. Maybe you need to wonder how we can afford to raise our rates whereas most digitizers will lower them to get clients. End of conversation.


Because you don't do 6" on garments doesn't mean it isn't done.

Doesn't matter- i'll continue to do business with companies that thank me for my business, and when I have a problem don't go on the defense and throw all the blame on the customer.


----------



## wrkalot

Express D said:


> On 18th Dec you posted you had mixed views about our service so you will give Steve a try.
> 
> The big question is if Steve was so good, then why did you come back to us?
> 
> Readers this poster is bias on his views. Just because we have terminated his services, he is not bad mouthing us.
> 
> He has acknowledged himself that he kept using us despite trying another digitizer, which says a lot about our service.
> 
> We have had several other good reviews on this forum from customers who have and are using us and yet keeping getting more positive reviews.


First: We use several digitizers, not just one.

Second: Most of the good reviews you have here are from one time posters because you tell them if they post a positive review on this forum you will give them 50% off their next design.

Third: Keep posting. It's quite telling about the way you do business.


----------



## Express D

wrkalot said:


> First: We use several digitizers, not just one.
> 
> Second: Most of the good reviews you have here are from one time posters because you tell them if they post a positive review on this forum you will give them 50% off their next design.
> 
> Third: Keep posting. It's quite telling about the way you do business.


The fact is you came back to us but we terminated your services. End of story. Good luck.

Why would the first time posters put a good review to get a 50% discount on their next order if they didn't like our quality and service in the first place? lol my friend no matter have much bad mouthing you do, we will never do business with you again.

And you need to check all the good review posters again.... many have been members on here for several years.

We really don't have time to be dealing with you on this. You use several digitizers which says everything about you.

I rest my case. You can keep posting what you want but you will continue to see positive reviews about our company and we can assure you on that. The moderators are here to see which posts and genuine and which are not.


----------



## Wildgoose

Express D said:


> The fact is you came back to us but we terminated your services. End of story. Good luck.
> 
> Why would the first time posters put a good review to get a 50% discount on their next order if they didn't like our quality and service in the first place? lol my friend no matter have much bad mouthing you do, we will never do business with you again.
> 
> And you need to check all the good review posters again.... many have been members on here for several years.
> 
> We really don't have time to be dealing with you on this. You use several digitizers which says everything about you.
> 
> I rest my case. You can keep posting what you want but you will continue to see positive reviews about our company and we can assure you on that. The moderators are here to see which posts and genuine and which are not.


For what it's worth Express D, I definitely won't be using your digitizing services. You are in a service industry the very same way we are with our own clients and the old idiom that the customer is always right came about for a very good reason. Some times you have to bite your lip and suck it up and move on even when you may be completely justified in doing otherwise. I'm not going to have any part of all this kind of drama. I'm small beans so my little bit of joy isn't going to make or break your business but I'm not the only interested observer out there. Just sayin'


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

Wildgoose said:


> For what it's worth Express D, I definitely won't be using your digitizing services. You are in a service industry the very same way we are with our own clients and the old idiom that the customer is always right came about for a very good reason. Some times you have to bite your lip and suck it up and move on even when you may be completely justified in doing otherwise. I'm not going to have any part of all this kind of drama. I'm small beans so my little bit of joy isn't going to make or break your business but I'm not the only interested observer out there. Just sayin'


I'm sitting here laughing because I know google is soaking this stuff up, and he just doesn't realize it.


----------



## wrkalot

Wildgoose said:


> Another follow up. Wicked Stitch of the East has moved into the pole position for me. I don't do a lot of designs so I'm small beans to any digitizer but they have been the only one so far that I didn't have to ask for any kind of edits at all. They say they sew them out before sending the file and I believe them. Plug and play. I realize this may be an unrealistic expectation but that is my experience so far. Very impressed.


Thanks for the follow up. I have heard good things about Wicked Stitch of the East and will definitely keep them on file.

Our primary go to at this point is Quality Punch Quality Punch .:: HOME ::. . Their list of industry awards over the years is impressive.

I have used them for digitizing and vector and have been very pleased, especially for more complicated work. Left Chest and hats are $25 flat rate and every design comes with a jpg of an actual sew out. Not only do they sew out every design as part of their quality control, they sew it out on a similar fabric. I sent them a few designs this week and one was for golf towels. They sewed it on and actual towel.


----------



## gnizitigid

cobra521 said:


> After Express Digitizing left me hanging on my design, would not email or return any emails, I read previous post and saw where a company recommended Steve @  [email protected]. All I can says Kudos!!!! This gentleman contacted me back in less than an hour, and had both of my designs done correctly and back to me in less than an hour!!! Stitch quality is perfect and he did exactly the way we needed it! Thank you steve for your time and fast turn around!!! Also very reasonable on his prices to. His turnaround and his outstanding customer service is amazing!!! Thank you Steve and you have my business from here out!!!
> 
> 
> Julie
> Squiggly Doodles


Thanks Julie, i will make sure to provide best services.


----------



## Express D

kkbrown5 said:


> I've used Express Digitizing several times now and have been very impressed with their work and turn around time! ~Kelly


Thank you Kelly...much appreciated. PM me if you have any questions. I will also send you the latest offers we have


----------



## Nmfiredawg

I will need to try some on here, I just have a few to star out with since just getting into it.


----------



## dhoffroad

so I'm super new to the embroidery world, I thought digitizing would be a little easier than it is, I've done a couple things thought they were ok but wanted to see what was out there for having someone digitize for me, I found this thread and seen Steve @ [email protected] mentioned a couple time so I figured I'd give him a shot, all I can say is I'm totally happy, quick turn around, and even though he didn't charge for the first design (one color hat design 6888 stitches) his normal pricing is way worth not trying to do it myself. He would have charged $10 to do this design normally there is no way I could have done it myself for cheaper and had the same results. I personally hate to outsource work in my shop but I'm going to be doing allot more with Steve @ [email protected]


----------



## gnizitigid

Thanks Danny!


----------



## sk8ter4life

Big thanks to: steve 
Email: [email protected]


Review:
Sent steve a file to digitize. He responded within a day and gave me a sample. I went ahead and did a test sample with my BMP 6. Once I approved the good quality digitizing. I went ahead and sent him more work. I had tried those $5buck digitizing, but those are so bad. You will know for those who have tried it. Bad digitizing, it just gives you a headache to deal with. I learn the hard way. I tried digitizing myself, but with an expert digitizer, you can get more quality work done quickly while you focus on other aspects of your business.

Attached is what he just did for my recent job. I have a Baby Lock BMP6, took 25 minutes on my machine at 600rpm. I don't recommend going any quicker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

Steve is the best at digitizing. I emailed him Saturday night and i'm sure i'll have an invoice from him tonight. During the week he's blazing fast


----------



## Express D

Schickworks said:


> I have used them for a few designs and find them to be good quality on embroidery designs.


Thank you Schickworks....appreciate your honesty and feedback.


----------



## Express D

PromotionalPlaza said:


> If anyone is looking for a very talented digitizer I would recommend Mr. Shah at Digitizing Embroidery | Embroidery Digitizer - Expressdigitising... I have worked with them numerous times throughout the years, and the only problems I ever had were the ones I made myself. He is patient with newcomers, and have awesome turn around time. Very fast. They say 24 hours but for me it's usually 12 hrs. I send in the nighttime, and when I wake up its there. One word of caution expressdigitising (with an S) should not be confused with expressdigitizing (with a Z) who is separate and takes a day just to confirm order. So if your looking for a reliable digitizer use Digitizing Embroidery | Embroidery Digitizer - Expressdigitising and make sure you watch your autocorrect. Remember digitising is with an S for Satisfaction, Savings, & Speedy Service.
> 
> John Frage
> Promotional Plaza - Home


 love your post how you have explained yourself...but appreciate your feedback and look forward to continued business in the future. If you have any issues you know where to find me....btw all your designs should be with you by now 

John, I would also like to add that our rates shall be going up soon accompanied with a brand new website so please place any orders you have asap so you can take advantage of the current $15.00. New price will be $20.00. I'm sure you understand that to retain our experienced digitizers we need to keep them happy and besides customers like you are more concerned with quality than price which is who we are catering for. The service and turnaround time will remain unchanged.


----------



## gnizitigid

sk8ter4life said:


> Big thanks to: steve
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Review:
> Sent steve a file to digitize. He responded within a day and gave me a sample. I went ahead and did a test sample with my BMP 6. Once I approved the good quality digitizing. I went ahead and sent him more work. I had tried those $5buck digitizing, but those are so bad. You will know for those who have tried it. Bad digitizing, it just gives you a headache to deal with. I learn the hard way. I tried digitizing myself, but with an expert digitizer, you can get more quality work done quickly while you focus on other aspects of your business.
> 
> Attached is what he just did for my recent job. I have a Baby Lock BMP6, took 25 minutes on my machine at 600rpm. I don't recommend going any quicker.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Steve, i appreciate your honest and real feedback!


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

I received my files back from Steve super lightening fast. They stitched out perfect and helped us win a contract with my daughters cheer leading gym.

And I still can't believe the lengths some have to go on a forum to get a "good review." I'd be surprised if that post stays up.....after reading hundreds of other threads and replies throughout this forum, I've never read anything as fake and dishonest as that last review. If that wasn't a paid for advertisement or a family member posting that for someone, i'd be shocked.

I don't know about others who have had dealings with express, but I never knew the guys real name.....


----------



## gnizitigid

SouthMSbowtique said:


> I received my files back from Steve super lightening fast. They stitched out perfect and helped us win a contract with my daughters cheer leading gym.
> 
> And I still can't believe the lengths some have to go on a forum to get a "good review." I'd be surprised if that post stays up.....after reading hundreds of other threads and replies throughout this forum, I've never read anything as fake and dishonest as that last review. If that wasn't a paid for advertisement or a family member posting that for someone, i'd be shocked.
> 
> I don't know about others who have had dealings with express, but I never knew the guys real name.....


Thanks for honest feedback!


----------



## gnizitigid

Hi Scott

Sorry, i apologize for missing your trial design email.
i am also disappointed that how i missed your email. It was good opportunity for me to work with such a big company.


----------



## wrkalot

ThreadHeadKev said:


> I have a hard time believing that this post is even legitimate.


Agree. Who here would be surprised if the IP address matched a different user active o this thread?


----------



## tfalk

So I used expressdigitising.com for a logo last year and I was happy with the result.

I placed an order and sent payment on 5/24/16 for another logo. Since then, no response. I sent an email last week for a status, nothing. I sent them an email this morning that if I don't get a status update by the end of the day, I will persue this with paypal. Hopefully someone there may see this? Not holding my breath.


----------



## Express D

tfalk said:


> So I used expressdigitising.com for a logo last year and I was happy with the result.
> 
> I placed an order and sent payment on 5/24/16 for another logo. Since then, no response. I sent an email last week for a status, nothing. I sent them an email this morning that if I don't get a status update by the end of the day, I will persue this with paypal. Hopefully someone there may see this? Not holding my breath.


Are email delivery always 100%??

Have you ever used the telephone if you don't get a reply by email?

Your design was sent to you within 24hrs. If only you had used our tollfree number (where you wont be charged 1 cent) then perhaps by now you could have delivered the goods. I'm not sure whats so difficult.

You are making false accusations to spoil our name. Most people will use their common sense and contact the supplier by telephone if they don't get email replies. We have nothing else to comment on so you may go ahead and file a dispute on paypal. We have all evidence that your design was emailed to you.


----------



## tfalk

(deleted - TF) Expressdigitising apparently replied above this and it disappeared...

Cancel my order and I'll find another company that delivers in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## tfalk

Apparently an email to their paypal account and this post finally got a reply. They claim they sent me the file the same day and promptly sent me a PDF showing the stitch file was saved. *With todays date on the bottom.* They replied that since they already made the file, they will not issue a refund, I should file a dispute on paypal that they will fight. "This is what $15.00 will cost you, I will make sure you regret it". Direct quote from their email. I told them to keep the $15. I will be happy to send copies of all emails to the moderators. I also reported my own posts and I leave it to the mods if they want to leave them here as a warning to others or to delete them.

Caveat Emptor. I'm done with them.


----------



## tfalk

Apparently an email to their paypal account and this post finally got a reply. They claim they sent me the file the same day and promptly sent me a PDF showing the stitch file was saved. *With todays date on the bottom.* I'm not sure I understand how an image showing they saved the file this morning proves they created a file 13 days ago? 

They replied that since they already made the file, they will not issue a refund, I should file a dispute on paypal that they will fight. "This is what $15.00 will cost you, I will make sure you regret it". Direct quote from their email. I told them to keep the $15 and I will be happy to send copies of all emails to the moderators. I also reported my own posts and I leave it to the mods if they want to leave them here as a warning to others or to delete them.

EDIT: You know what, I don't like threats. I filed a complaint with paypal.

Caveat Emptor. I'm done with them.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

oh I could dig up some of the old emails that were sent to me. In stead of an apology, you're always in the wrong with them.


----------



## tfalk

Since Express D has refused to send me anything other than a PDF of my design captured from their screen with yesterdays date on it, I sent an order to Steve at gnizitigid.com roughly 2:00 yesterday afternoon. I had the finished file in my inbox roughly 8PM last night. I'll get a chance to stitch it out tonight but the screen preview of the file looks good. 

Less than 8 hours versus no response in 13 days and then nothing but threats? I know who I'm using going forward. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Wildgoose

Wow they won't even re-send the supposed file? What a hack.


----------



## tfalk

Seriously. In my first post on the top of this page, all I said was if they did not reply, I would persue this with paypal. Here is what they posted on the claim:

"So today Cobra went onto social media and bad mouthed our company for bad customer service.We believe Cobra is purposely bad mouthing us because if they never received any response from us, then why did they not pick up the phone to call us for the update and instead when straight on forum to bad mouth us?"

They apparently have somehow decided that even mentioning the possibility of filing a claim is bad-mouthing them. I wish I had a copy of the message they posted in this thread that was deleted shortly afterwards. Had they simply sent me the file, I would have posted that here and it would have been the end of the story. I even told them to keep the $15 and only decided to file a dispute when they challenged me to fight it. I guess they need the $15 more than I do....


----------



## wrkalot

People reading this thread should not even consider using this company. While tfalk and my experiences are slightly different the response and outcome are the same. What are the odds that these are isolated instances?

Buyer be ware.


----------



## tfalk

"We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your favor."

Thank you Paypal.


----------



## gnizitigid

tfalk said:


> I sent an order to Steve at [email protected] roughly 2:00 yesterday afternoon. I had the finished file in my inbox roughly 8PM last night. I'll get a chance to stitch it out tonight but the screen preview of the file looks good.
> 
> Less than 8 hours versus no response in 13 days and then nothing but threats? I know who I'm using going forward. Thanks Steve!


Thanks Ted, i will try to provide best service.


----------



## Nmfiredawg

Steve I finally stitched it out yesterday. Looked great. Going to send you a better design to digitize for me.


----------



## jjscruff

I'm having real difficulty finding a good digitizer

I tried steve on the forum's recommendation and he seems like a nice guy and replies quickly but the artwork was patchy, with parts missing and some strange decisions when arranging the colors

Is there anyone else recommended?


----------



## harleydude777

sent you a message jjscruff


----------



## digidana

i just signed up on this forum and read a few pages and I've gotta say that i'm really surprised that a digitizer would treat their customers so badly! how do these people stay in business?? i've been digitizing for 20 years this month and i've never gotten into a "fist fight" with a customer!


----------



## gnizitigid

Nmfiredawg said:


> Steve I finally stitched it out yesterday. Looked great. Going to send you a better design to digitize for me.


Thanks, will try mu best to provide good service


----------



## obzelite

anyone know if expressdigitising.com has changed ownership?

instead of the normal email if there is a problem, i got a snarky message about a lack of information and a partial refund via paypal.


----------



## shirtman69

Steves the man for digitizing, I use him all the time and does a good job. 

Steve I sent a file an hour ago should be done by now lol


----------



## ThreadHeadKev

obzelite said:


> anyone know if expressdigitising.com has changed ownership?
> 
> instead of the normal email if there is a problem, it I got a snarky message about a lack of information and a partial refund via paypal.


I tried Express Digitizing once, never again. Very poor customer service arguing with me about a simple edit, rude emails...nobody needs that crap. I've been using James Joseph at Acsent Digitizing. Good prices and so far the quality has been excellent.


----------



## tfalk

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t702530.html

So, Express will charge you $15 for a left chest logo and they may or may not decide to send you the logo you paid for...

But just in case, if you want to become their 'partner', they will sell you logos for $4 so you can mark them up.... am I the only one who thinks this is a 'little' suspicious???? 

I'm guessing their business is falling off a bit after several of us here have posted about their not-so-customer-oriented business practices...

EDIT: Interesting, the thread I quoted above has disappeared... seems like a pattern with them, they post things and then delete them when they are called out for their poor business practices. I will have to start quoting the thread so people can see what they are posting before they delete it.


----------



## digidana

ThreadHeadKev said:


> I tried Express Digitizing once, never again. Very poor customer service arguing with me about a simple edit, rude emails...nobody needs that crap.


good grief. why would any embroiderer put up with that? YOU are paying THEM! they should be bending over backwards to make you happy. if they were any good, they would be making you happy on the first shot. there ARE good digitizers out there. they are more expensive, but they are worth it! just think. you email them a design with a few instructions. design comes back same day...and is perfect. you run 100 shirts with no thread breaks and your customer is so impressed they order 100 caps. digitizer says, sure, i can send it to you for caps, no charge! (you paid a little more up front, because you expect good customer service). life can be easy. i've edited so many crappy designs, i KNOW that 95% of digitizers are AWFUL! find a GOOD ONE! You will sleep much better.


----------



## tfalk

And just to throw more wood on the fire, guess who decided to post a link to their website on my facebook page this morning? Rishi Shaw... from Express D....   

Do they think I am going to do business with them in the future? To borrow a line from my kids, SERIOUSLY?


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

last night i stiched some of steves and express digitizing designs. 

needless to say steve got an email from me this AM with even more logos to digitize for me. I've got almost 30 shirts in the studio this morning that need these logos. 

Needless to say they all went to steve. here's to hoping they are done when I get off from my real job lol


----------



## tfalk

Earlier this morning, I replied to a post by 'a digitizer who shall not be named', their posts and mine have been removed by a moderator. I reported the posts because the 'digitizer who shall not be named' attacked me and one of the digitizers mentioned frequently in this thread. I understand (and agree with) why they were deleted but I'm pretty sure the 'digitizer who shall not be named' won't... If anyone saw the posts earlier, that is why they are no longer here... 

Bottom line people, be very careful about which digitizer you choose to employ. Hopefully some of the earlier comments in this thread will give people enough information about how some companies conduct themselves during their transactions. Caveat Emptor...


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

I wish i would have seen them. I saw where he put "paid reviews" and such about my posts.

These past 2 weeks have been hell on me. Got a machine that wants to try and give up- mom in icu- logos out the ears- uniforms to be embroidered, etc etc

I had the pleasure of working with not only steve, but 2 more digitizers during this time- Megadigitizing and Dana @ Dixie Designs. Let me give you my opinion on all 3....

Steve is quick and fast and i'm highly satisfied with his work. For designs that don't need much tinkering (in my opinion) steve is THE BEST.

The guys at Megadigitizing pulled me out of a tight jam, and very quickly. Quick as in an hour quick. I had corresponded with him thru the boards, and he was personally emailing me back and forth and come thru for me at the last minute. Why I had turned to Megadigitizing was because I knew it wasn't something that Steve had done wrong, it was just the graphic. I just wanted to see if someone saw something different, and they didn't.

Now as for Ms. Dana at Dixie Designs. HOLY COW is the nice way of saying it. She answered tons of questions for me and was super eager to help us. She knows what machine we're running, and does not want to do a simple digitized design and shoot it out the door. I have her in my opinion a very difficult design that I knew was going to need super extra detail, and gave her a shot at my business. The logo for these shirts we were doing are in fact so detailed and clean, that almost every realtor in my area is starting to inquire if we can embroider their shirts for them. I did spend a little more to have the design digitized for my machine, but it was well worth it in my opinion.

These are my true and honest opinions. I have receipts showing where I paid for every design I had digitized. Nobody gave me a free design and begged me for my opinion. In my personal opinion, if someone has to give me something to leave a review, then i'm not leaving a review because I can not honestly give my complete 100% assessment to what I got.

Will I stop using one service for another? Probably not. BUT I now know that I have 3 digitizers that I am not scared to send business to. And I am confident that if anyone sends business to these 3 digitizers I know they are going to get a very very very good end result.


----------



## SouthMSbowtique

By the way...I did send all 3 a design that was digitized by express digitizing that kept breaking threads. I sent over the same jpeg of the design to all 3 digitizers...and guess what? no thread breaks, and believe it or not all 3 came back more simple to sew and seemed to flow thru the machine effortlessly.


----------



## Megadigitizing

SouthMSbowtique said:


> I wish i would have seen them. I saw where he put "paid reviews" and such about my posts.
> 
> These past 2 weeks have been hell on me. Got a machine that wants to try and give up- mom in icu- logos out the ears- uniforms to be embroidered, etc etc
> 
> I had the pleasure of working with not only steve, but 2 more digitizers during this time- Megadigitizing and Dana @ Dixie Designs. Let me give you my opinion on all 3....
> 
> Steve is quick and fast and i'm highly satisfied with his work. For designs that don't need much tinkering (in my opinion) steve is THE BEST.
> 
> The guys at Megadigitizing pulled me out of a tight jam, and very quickly. Quick as in an hour quick. I had corresponded with him thru the boards, and he was personally emailing me back and forth and come thru for me at the last minute. Why I had turned to Megadigitizing was because I knew it wasn't something that Steve had done wrong, it was just the graphic. I just wanted to see if someone saw something different, and they didn't.
> 
> Now as for Ms. Dana at Dixie Designs. HOLY COW is the nice way of saying it. She answered tons of questions for me and was super eager to help us. She knows what machine we're running, and does not want to do a simple digitized design and shoot it out the door. I have her in my opinion a very difficult design that I knew was going to need super extra detail, and gave her a shot at my business. The logo for these shirts we were doing are in fact so detailed and clean, that almost every realtor in my area is starting to inquire if we can embroider their shirts for them. I did spend a little more to have the design digitized for my machine, but it was well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> These are my true and honest opinions. I have receipts showing where I paid for every design I had digitized. Nobody gave me a free design and begged me for my opinion. In my personal opinion, if someone has to give me something to leave a review, then i'm not leaving a review because I can not honestly give my complete 100% assessment to what I got.
> 
> Will I stop using one service for another? Probably not. BUT I now know that I have 3 digitizers that I am not scared to send business to. And I am confident that if anyone sends business to these 3 digitizers I know they are going to get a very very very good end result.


Thanks for honest review. More than happy to digitize for you!.


----------



## digidana

> In my personal opinion, if someone has to give me something to leave a review, then i'm not leaving a review because I can not honestly give my complete 100% assessment to what I got.


thanks for the pat on the back, appreciate it! i was going to give you the next design free...i better rethink that. hahahaha

i hope your mom is doing better!


----------



## digitizingninjas

Nice reviews of digitizers, i have seen some bad and some good reviews here.


----------



## digitizingninjas

digidana said:


> i just signed up on this forum and read a few pages and I've gotta say that i'm really surprised that a digitizer would treat their customers so badly! how do these people stay in business?? i've been digitizing for 20 years this month and i've never gotten into a "fist fight" with a customer!


I think mostly companies behave like this if they have kept persons to respond the emails instead the actual digitizer, new freelancer like me will never behave like that because they want business from their clients.


----------



## 1090gal

Wow. What an illuminating thread! 
This newcomer to the business says Thank you to all the legitimate industry folks who posted here, as well as the moderators who have left this thread up to speak for itself. I have been on plenty of other boards where drama breaks out, but did not expect it on a "professional" forum such as this. If negative reviews (or behavior) can't be shared (or exposed), then the usefulness of this medium depreciates. I will be needing digitizing devices soon and, thankfully, now I have several options to try.


----------



## gman908

I would like to say I also have used Express Digitising for my last 20-25 designs to be digitized and I couldn't be happier!
Never have I had to send back a design for an edit. Rick and his team do fine quality work. Thank you Rick!
Knight Embroidery & S.P.


----------



## Express D

gman908 said:


> I would like to say I also have used Express Digitising for my last 20-25 designs to be digitized and I couldn't be happier!
> Never have I had to send back a design for an edit. Rick and his team do fine quality work. Thank you Rick!
> Knight Embroidery & S.P.


Thank you Gareth. Appreciate your business  and always at your service 

Regards, Rick


----------



## MWatkins

I have used Artworksource for several years. I learned about them from T-shirt forum. The quality of their work is great. I'm sure they are not the cheapest, but I know I am going to get great designs. Turnaround is normally 24 hours or less.


----------



## abetterimage

MWatkins said:


> I have used Artworksource for several years. I learned about them from T-shirt forum. The quality of their work is great. I'm sure they are not the cheapest, but I know I am going to get great designs. Turnaround is normally 24 hours or less.


I have also used ArtworkSource for digitizing, though I mostly use them for vector art when I get a request that will simply take me more time to draw than it's worth.

As far as digitizing, we do it in house also, but find ArtworkSource to do great work at a reasonable price. They aren't the cheapest ($30 up to 20K stitches), but they are very reliable. Here are some of the nice things they do:

1) Request pertinent information about your job (flat or cap, garment material, output file format - we use Wilcom and get the .emb files, whether you're trying to match an embroidered design, how long to cut connecting threads - or leave them uncut, is it tackle twill or appliqué)

2) They give you the following files when the job is done:
- Your original uploaded art file
- A "digitized" file - preview from the digitizing software
- The embroidery file (.emb in our case)
- A stitch file - a picture of an actual sewout - they actually sew the job before sending it back to you!
- A run sheet with info about the size, colors and order of the stitchout

3) Problems/corrections are easy. A reply is built right into your completed order to make corrections. They do take just as long to correct as to produce the original (24 hours), but it is a simple process.

We have been very happy with the jobs we've sent their way.


----------



## edward1210

I use longview Graphics <[email protected]>
fast turn around
great price
great quality
they call you if they have question about the design
they send you email or call you after they send the design to make sure you are happy with the job


----------



## CEGraphics

following...


----------



## shirtman69

I just gave Steven from digitizing ninjas ([email protected]) a go and pretty happy with his work and easy to deal with


----------



## 34Ford

Gonna be looking for a someone soon, picking up a Happy next Friday.

Are there any around western North Carolina?


----------



## digidana

34Ford said:


> Gonna be looking for a someone soon, picking up a Happy next Friday.
> 
> Are there any around western North Carolina?


congrats on your new happy and welcome to the wonderful world of embroidery! its a lot of fun, but can be very frustrating. great digitizing can make all the difference. i'm not in western NC, but just over the hill in knoxville and would be happy to help. i've been digitizing full time for over 20 years and guarantee everything i do.


----------



## digitizingninjas

34Ford said:


> Gonna be looking for a someone soon, picking up a Happy next Friday.
> 
> Are there any around western North Carolina?


You can try anyone from this thread, almost all are good ones


----------



## 34Ford

Thanks.

This will be my 3rd year of going to the NBM show in Charlotte and finally deciding on the Happy HCD2-1501 to start with.
Will be looking for help on the forums.


----------



## digitizingninjas

shirtman69 said:


> I just gave Steven from digitizing ninjas ([email protected]) a go and pretty happy with his work and easy to deal with


Thanks Mark for honest feedback.


----------



## 34Ford

Well I have my Happy running and now I need this digitized for my employer.

Its for the chest on a polo shirt. I have it in eps now or I can do it in ai.


----------



## digitizingninjas

34Ford said:


> Well I have my Happy running and now I need this digitized for my employer.
> 
> Its for the chest on a polo shirt. I have it in eps now or I can do it in ai.


Hi

I have gone ahead and digitized the design, please send me your email ID by PM and i will send you files, however rather than posting design publicly, you should request this via PM or email to the digitizers


----------



## arfan

you are wrong dear I am not a digitizer but interested in learning. And I have added signature because I like the service of zee digitizing.


----------



## splathead

arfan said:


> you are wrong dear I am not a digitizer but interested in learning. And I have added signature because I like the service of zee digitizing.


Nope, not buying it. Your post was deleted.


----------



## digidana

splathead said:


> Nope, not buying it. Your post was deleted.


ha! good call. notice how the EMBROIDERY page also goes to zee digitizing? is it me, or does it strike you as funny, how some of the recommendations are the first and only post from people? stealth horn-tooting?


----------



## Wildgoose

I try to keep up on things as I make orders and give an accurate report. I am a 14 month newbie but learning more every order. 

I tried out USADigitizers on a free offer a while back and they did pretty good. It was a very simple mall cap logo just flat. It was nice looking and I had no issues. Their prices are fairly low and turn around is within a day typically. So that was my first encounter

Second try was a little more complicated cap. It was passable but a few occasional thread breaks. I gave it the benefit of the doubt that maybe my set-up was off or something. Small run so got it done and moved on.

Third try (and last I might add) was a 3D puff hat. I sent a file over to see if they could knock out a 3D puff job in one day because I had an order to fill. Was originally planning to do them in flat stitching but the client is a friend of mine and decided if I could get a file built I would go puff to impress him and for the practice. So they (USA) did turn the file around pretty quickly but that evening when I tried to sew it out it was a mess. Had issues in all sorts of places and lacked some of the hold down stitching etc... I didn't have time to send it back and wait for revisions so I doctored it myself and after a few tries got it so it would sew out and let me finish my small job. (two hours lost on this plus a couple less than pristine hats) I sent them a note and let them know I wasn't happy with the order. They responded that they would fix it. I told them not to bother because I was done and had already fixed the file. They fixed it anyway and sent the revised. Just for the sake of curiosity I opened it up and saw they fixed the hold down stitches but the problem areas where there were doubled up stitching and ugly stuff in the tight corners had received zero attention. End of story end of our business relationship. I'm an easy going guy but the longer I am around the embroidery scene the more I am coming to appreciate the "You get what you pay for" philosophy.


----------



## digitizingninjas

ShirtMurderer said:


> We came acroos steve from digitizing ninjas and have been so impressed with attention to detail and quick turnarounds. Very easy to work with when a design change is needed. Pricing is fantastic. I could not recomend a better company to digitizing with.
> Check them out, i was happy i did
> 
> This is their contact info.
> 
> Steven S
> Freelance Digitizer and Vector Artist
> Email: [email protected]
> Price $10 Per Design


Thanks for honest feedback!


----------



## caprint

I have used them for a couple of years, but the last two orders I sent in looked VERY unprofessional. The last one they charged me twice for. Said they would refund the charge, but haven't yet. I will be looking for someone else shortly. I think the original owners sold out and someone new is running it. I have always been very happy with them in the past????


----------



## Express D

jstiles said:


> We've been using express for some time now and they've always done a great job and they're really quick.


Thank you for your honest feedback 
Look forward to a busy 2017!!


----------



## Express D

caprint said:


> I have used them for a couple of years, but the last two orders I sent in looked VERY unprofessional. The last one they charged me twice for. Said they would refund the charge, but haven't yet. I will be looking for someone else shortly. I think the original owners sold out and someone new is running it. I have always been very happy with them in the past????


Just for clarification you are referring to expressdigitizing and not us (expressdigitising).

We have not sold our business....we are the original owners.

If at all it was us, please drop us an email and I will look into this personally and get it fixed.  

If you are looking for a new supplier, you can give us a try and leave your feedback on the forum just like above.


----------



## caprint

I replied to an post about Eagle Digitizing. I never mention your company and had never heard of you before or I might have used you<grin>


----------



## Express D

caprint said:


> I replied to an post about Eagle Digitizing. I never mention your company and had never heard of you before or I might have used you<grin>


Thanks for the clarification. Hope you've managed to find a good reliable digitizer


----------



## edward1210

JAEB said:


> Be careful of our future. Come on do we really want to send all our work overseas so we can save a few bucks on digitizing. The internet has taken alot of our US jobs away. We can not work for 100 dollars a month but they can and we will soon. What will you do when a chinese company offers embroidered polos for 1/4 the price of you to your local customer via the internet shipping ups or fedex 24 hrs turn around free shipping and logo setup. Get ready its coming . A local band director hear in Orlando (my sisters kid school) just ordered 115 royal blue dri fit 100% poly polos withn the embroidered school logo 4.99ea. The wholesale cost for a similiar shirt w/o logo is 12.00 from bodek I could not even come close and no amount of good service makes a difference when money is tight they will take a chance or live with crap they don't care its the walmart mentality. Ever bought a blender from walmart its junk breaks after the first ice cubes hit the blades meanwhile my parents still have a 60's kitchenaid made in US that works great . But you keep going back for that cheap crap why because your income is down! why because the jobs are leaving the us. We lost 95% of the emb/screen large shops back in the late 90's early 00's New era caps the very last here just closed 2 of its 3 us plants NY still open for the shortwhile . They went to china 200 . All the Barudan machines are auctioned off and most will go to Mexico. I just sold an automatic that went to mexico for printing socks they closed a plant in Tennesse. It's scary if you care. Eric


This happened in Orlando?
Schools are suppose to do business with approved vendors, you should report them with the purchasing dept of the school district


----------



## roggie

I would just like to thank the moderators for not deleting this thread and all the good people out there who contributed to it. I myself am a rookie digitizer but always looking to improve. How anyone (I will not mention who because we all know) can behave like that with their clients and even publicly on this forum is beyond me. 

Even though some of the posts were deleted it was a very fun and interesting read (forgot my popcorn!), I learned a lot.

If there are any other threads similarly interesting (and long) like this one, send me a PM, it's like watching a movie 

And to all the fellow digitizers (or is it digitisers, I never know exactly as I'm not a native speaker), keep up the good work it's nice to see that people still care a lot in this day and age!


Thank you!


----------



## digitizingninjas

roggie said:


> Even though some of the posts were deleted it was a very fun and interesting read (forgot my popcorn!), I learned a lot.
> Thank you!


Those were spam posts and or one timer fake reviews


----------



## digidana

pretty sure somebody hasn't read the rules! just sayin....


----------



## Revan

I use Artwork source also . Am thrilled with them. I just got my 9th design today . Turn around is 24 hours and i think the prices are fair. So far i have only asked for one minor change which was done right away with no extra charge. I get them in emb format and use tru sizer to adjust sizes for future jobs


----------



## maria82

Hey guys, 

I have 2 images I need digitized. Can someone point me in the right direction of a good reliable digitizer? 
Thank you


----------



## Wildgoose

maria82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have 2 images I need digitized. Can someone point me in the right direction of a good reliable digitizer?
> Thank you


Look back 2 posts


----------

